# Wild Rice & Bulgar W/Braised Vegetables



## norgeskog (Feb 18, 2005)

This recipe is part of the Glazed Duck with Clementine Sauce menu from the January 2005 issue of Groumet Magazine.

WILD RICE AND BULGUR WITH BRAISED VEGETABLES  -  Serves 8

2 qt of water
2-1/2 tsp salt
1 cup bulgur (cracked wheat)
1 cup wild rice
2 medium links (white and pale green parts only, cut into 1/4 inch dice
3 Tbs butter
1 cup finely chopped onion (about 1 large)
1 cup diced carrots, about 2
1 cup diced celery, about 2 ribs

Bring 2 qts water to a boil with  2 tsp salt in 3 qt saucepan.  Put bulgur in a large bowl then pour half the water over it and soak, uncovered for 1 hr.  Add wild rice to water remaining in pan and simmer, covered, for 1-1/4 hours until grains are split open.  Drain bultur and wild rice together in large colander.  Wash leeks in a bowl of cold water, agitating leeks, then lift out and rain in a sieve. Melt butter in 3-4 qt wide heavy saucepan over moderately low heat.  Add leeks, onion, carrots, celery and remaining 1/2 tsp salt and cook, stirring occasionally until tender, about 10 minutes.  Stir in rice and bulgur and cook, ocvered stirring occasionally until heated through 5-10 minutes.  Season with S&P.  Bulgur and rice can be cooked day ahead and finsished day of dinner.


----------

